# Budget High-end 3x3 comparison



## Fukuoka Kengo James (May 2, 2019)

WCA hardware comparison threads:
Best 2x2 comparison
https://www.speedsolving.com/threads/best-2x2-comparison-new.74709/
Budget 3x3 comparison
https://www.speedsolving.com/threads/budget-3x3-comparison.75201/
Budget high-end 3x3 comparison
https://www.speedsolving.com/threads/budget-high-end-3x3-comparison.73563/
Best 3x3 comparison
https://www.speedsolving.com/threads/best-3x3-comparison.74896/
Budget high-end 4x4 comparison
https://www.speedsolving.com/threads/budget-high-end-4x4-comparison.73959/
Best 4x4 comparison
https://www.speedsolving.com/threads/best-4x4-comparison.74450/
Budget high-end 5x5 comparison
https://www.speedsolving.com/threads/budget-high-end-5x5-comparison.73898/
Best 6x6 comparison
https://www.speedsolving.com/threads/best-6x6-comparison.74156/
Budget 7x7 comparison
https://www.speedsolving.com/threads/budget-7x7-comparison.75083/
Best skewb comparison
https://www.speedsolving.com/threads/best-skewb-comparison.75047/
Budget pyraminx comparison
https://www.speedsolving.com/threads/budget-pyraminx-comparison.73889/
Budget high-end pyraminx comparison
https://www.speedsolving.com/threads/budget-high-end-pyraminx-comparison.75237/
Best pyraminx comparison
https://www.speedsolving.com/threads/best-pyraminx-comparison.73862/
Best megaminx comparison
https://www.speedsolving.com/threads/best-megaminx-comparison.74702/
Budget square-1 comparison
https://www.speedsolving.com/threads/budget-square-1-comparison.74142/
Best square-1 comparison
https://www.speedsolving.com/threads/best-square-1-comparison.73861/


----------



## Capcubeing (May 2, 2019)

I LOVE the yuxin Little magic m it was my main for a long time I am thinking of getting the MF3RS2M even though it is a bit outdated


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (May 2, 2019)

Capcubeing said:


> I LOVE the yuxin Little magic m it was my main for a long time I am thinking of getting the MF3RS2M even though it is a bit outdated


The yuxin little magic m is my main too. It has been my main for half year already.


----------



## leven Williams (May 2, 2019)

The little magic m is daaaaang good... it's my back up main...


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (May 2, 2019)

leven Williams said:


> The little magic m is daaaaang good... it's my back up main...


What's your main?


----------



## leven Williams (May 2, 2019)

Gan 356 Air SM


----------



## leven Williams (May 2, 2019)

The air is just so good. Its buttery, silent, and magnets are perfect in it.


----------



## leven Williams (May 2, 2019)

As for budget cubes I have the Little magic that I magnetized, and the cubicle labs yulong v2 m


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (May 2, 2019)

leven Williams said:


> As for budget cubes I have the Little magic that I magnetized, and the cubicle labs yulong v2 m


What are the differences between the YJ yulong v2m and the yuxin little magic m?
I have heard that both of them are flexible and stable.


----------



## leven Williams (May 2, 2019)

The little magic m is a faster, and a little less controllable. While the yulong has better corner cutting, and is slightly slower. The yulong also has a corner twist every 50 or so solves...


----------



## leven Williams (May 2, 2019)

I really hope the cubicle makes a premium version of the yuxin kylin v2m...


----------



## ImmolatedMarmoset (May 2, 2019)

leven Williams said:


> I really hope the cubicle makes a premium version of the yuxin kylin v2m...


I don’t think they will. They already have made a cubicle premium Yulong v2 m, which came out after the kylin.


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (May 2, 2019)

Why some says that the rs3m is very fast while the other says that the rs3m is very sluggish?


----------



## JCRCubing (May 2, 2019)

Fukuoka Kengo James said:


> Why some says that the rs3m is very fast while the other says that the rs3m is very sluggish?



I've been thinking the same thing...


----------



## dudefaceguy (May 3, 2019)

Fukuoka Kengo James said:


> Why some says that the rs3m is very fast while the other says that the rs3m is very sluggish?


I have two (stickered and stickerless) and they are both very fast. It's probably a matter of different people using different lube.


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (May 4, 2019)

dudefaceguy said:


> I have two (stickered and stickerless) and they are both very fast. It's probably a matter of different people using different lube.


I have heard that the spring compression does change the speed of the mf3rs3m.


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (May 5, 2019)




----------



## AbsoRuud (May 5, 2019)

Fukuoka Kengo James said:


>


The MF3RS3 M and the Yuxin are both third?


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (May 5, 2019)

AbsoRuud said:


> The MF3RS3 M and the Yuxin are both third?


have you watched the video?


----------



## AbsoRuud (May 5, 2019)

Fukuoka Kengo James said:


> have you watched the video?


Yes, and in the video it clearly says third for two cubes.


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (May 5, 2019)

AbsoRuud said:


> Yes, and in the video it clearly says third for two cubes.


I think he means that the yuxin kylin v2m is the second.
Firstly, if it is the third, it should be put next to the mf3rs3m.
Secondly, if the yuxin kylin v2m and the mf3rs3m have the same ranking, both of them should be the second.

He is ranking the cubes like this:
1. yuxin little magic m
2. yuxin kylin v2m
3. mf3rs3m
4. yj yulong v2m


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (May 6, 2019)

Why cubers prefer frosted textures on the yuxin little magic over tiles on the yuxin kylin v2m? Suppose tiles provide better grip than frosted textures.


----------



## leven Williams (May 7, 2019)

I really like tiles tbh, like the rubik's speed cube. To me, frosted textures, though they give some friction, are pointless to me other than the aesthetic appeal.


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (May 9, 2019)

leven Williams said:


> I really like tiles tbh, like the rubik's speed cube. To me, frosted textures, though they give some friction, are pointless to me other than the aesthetic appeal.


I found my yuxin little magic m is a bit difficult to grip. It occasionally slip out of my hands. However,because of its great performance, it is still my main.


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (May 10, 2019)

leven Williams said:


> I really like tiles tbh, like the rubik's speed cube. To me, frosted textures, though they give some friction, are pointless to me other than the aesthetic appeal.


I have heard that the tiles on the yuxin kylin v2m are also frosted. Are the frosted textures same as that on the yuxin little magic?


----------



## dudefaceguy (May 11, 2019)

Fukuoka Kengo James said:


> I have heard that the tiles on the yuxin kylin v2m are also frosted. Are the frosted textures same as that on the yuxin little magic?


No. The tiles have a matte finish but they are not frosted. They have no texture. They are not glossy, but they are just matte - not frosted.


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (May 11, 2019)

dudefaceguy said:


> No. The tiles have a matte finish but they are not frosted. They have no texture. They are not glossy, but they are just matte - not frosted.



Official Yuxin kylin v2m poster


----------



## dudefaceguy (May 11, 2019)

Fukuoka Kengo James said:


> View attachment 10330
> Official Yuxin kylin v2m poster


What can I say? Their own poster is wrong. They are confusing frosted with matte. They obviously need a proofreader.


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (May 11, 2019)

dudefaceguy said:


> What can I say? Their own poster is wrong. They are confusing frosted with matte. They obviously need a proofreader.


I don't know why the yuxin kylin v2m also comes in transparent plastic. It is not allowed to use in competitions.


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (May 11, 2019)

dudefaceguy said:


> What can I say? Their own poster is wrong. They are confusing frosted with matte. They obviously need a proofreader.





Fukuoka Kengo James said:


> View attachment 10330
> Official Yuxin kylin v2m poster


They wrote 'ang' on the poster, which should be 'and'. Spelling mistake.
They also wrote 'effective' on the poster, which should be 'effectively', as it is an adverb describing the word 'prevent', which is a verb. Grammatical mistake.


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (May 11, 2019)

Fukuoka Kengo James said:


> View attachment 10330
> Official Yuxin kylin v2m poster


I think the poster is written by Chinese.


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (May 12, 2019)

What if I add mf3rs2m into the poll choices?


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (May 12, 2019)

JCRCubing said:


> I've been thinking the same thing...


ootb the mf3rs3m is slow as it has no lube. However,after setting up and tensioning, It is super fast.


----------



## SpiFunTastic (May 12, 2019)

Hey, remember me! u saw, my channel and asked the same question


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (May 12, 2019)

SpiFunTastic said:


> Hey, remember me! u saw, my channel and asked the same question


I subbed you.


----------



## SpiFunTastic (May 13, 2019)

Thanks!


----------



## dudefaceguy (May 16, 2019)

It's interesting that the Kylin has zero votes so far. I like its feel and look very much (more than the Yulong). I just like the RS3M more. I solve on the Kylin frequently because of its unique look and feel.

Did anyone else not vote for the Kylin, but still like it?


----------



## Ilke (May 16, 2019)

anyone here have qiyi warrior w i ordered it but im kinda sceptic i watched some reviews but in one video someone say its good and in some other video someone say its bad


----------



## AbsoRuud (May 16, 2019)

I have the Warrior W and I quite like it. It's dry ootb but with some lube I get good times on it. I don't think it's good for sub 10 people though, it does lock up a little when I get to turning fast.


----------



## AbsoRuud (May 16, 2019)

dudefaceguy said:


> It's interesting that the Kylin has zero votes so far. I like its feel and look very much (more than the Yulong). I just like the RS3M more. I solve on the Kylin frequently because of its unique look and feel.
> 
> Did anyone else not vote for the Kylin, but still like it?


I have the Kylin V2 and I love it. I get very good times on it. I haven't set it up or lubed it yet. It's a little tight and dry out of the box, but with some setup I think it's gonna be very nice.


----------



## Ilke (May 16, 2019)

im still at like 30 seconds so comparing to my *main* that cant even corner cut it will be good.ty for feedback


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (May 16, 2019)

Ilke said:


> anyone here have qiyi warrior w i ordered it but im kinda sceptic i watched some reviews but in one video someone say its good and in some other video someone say its bad


qiyi warrior w is good for its price and it is just usable. corner cutting is not that great. its performance is almost at the same level as the mf3rs.



dudefaceguy said:


> It's interesting that the Kylin has zero votes so far. I like its feel and look very much (more than the Yulong). I just like the RS3M more. I solve on the Kylin frequently because of its unique look and feel.
> 
> Did anyone else not vote for the Kylin, but still like it?


yuxin kylin v2m is a very good cube, but there are still other cubes better than it.


----------



## New Generation of cubers (May 16, 2019)

Capcubeing said:


> I LOVE the yuxin Little magic m it was my main for a long time I am thinking of getting the MF3RS2M even though it is a bit outdated


The little magic is ssssssoooooo good


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (May 17, 2019)

dudefaceguy said:


> It's interesting that the Kylin has zero votes so far. I like its feel and look very much (more than the Yulong). I just like the RS3M more. I solve on the Kylin frequently because of its unique look and feel.
> 
> Did anyone else not vote for the Kylin, but still like it?


I am surprised about the poll result too. Many people are saying that they love the yuxin kylin v2m, while it got zero vote! For the mf3rs2m, I thought it is a bit out dated, as there is the mf3rs3m. But it got 4 votes!


----------



## AbsoRuud (May 17, 2019)

Fukuoka Kengo James said:


> I am surprised about the poll result too. Many people are saying that they love the yuxin kylin v2m, while it got zero vote! For the mf3rs2m, I thought it is a bit out dated. But it got 3 votes!


Yeah, liking a cube is one thing. Liking it the most is something else entirely...


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (May 17, 2019)

AbsoRuud said:


> Yeah, liking a cube is one thing. Liking it the most is something else entirely...


I have heard that some cubers are hating the yj yulong v2m, while some are saying that it is the best budget 3x3.


----------



## fex (May 17, 2019)

For me Yulong v2m is locking up to much. Every cuber has his own style of turning, so you can't satisfy everyone with only 1 cube 
My favourite is GTS2M for me it's better than GTS3M.


----------



## AbsoRuud (May 17, 2019)

fex said:


> For me Yulong v2m is locking up to much. Every cuber has his own style of turning, so you can't satisfy everyone with only 1 cube
> My favourite is GTS2M for me it's better than GTS3M.


My Yulong V2 doesn't lock up, but it cornertwists, so I need to tighten it. Maybe after I tighten it it'll lock up more, we'll see.


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (May 17, 2019)

AbsoRuud said:


> My Yulong V2 doesn't lock up, but it cornertwists, so I need to tighten it. Maybe after I tighten it it'll lock up more, we'll see.


how often do you get corner twist on the yj yulong v2m? Is this issue making the solves in comps prone to get DNFs?


----------



## AbsoRuud (May 17, 2019)

Fukuoka Kengo James said:


> how often do you get corner twist on the yj yulong v2m? Is this issue making the solves in comps prone to get DNFs?


I haven't taken it to a comp yet, I just got the cube Wednesday. If I am careful on F' moves when doing RUR'F' then it's OK.


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (May 17, 2019)

AbsoRuud said:


> I haven't taken it to a comp yet, I just got the cube Wednesday. If I am careful on F' moves when doing RUR'F' then it's OK.


so if we want to avoid getting corner twist on the yj yulong v2m, we have to adjust our turning style.
will extreme angle corner cutting (over 45) cause corner twist?


----------



## leven Williams (May 17, 2019)

Corner twisting only happened at first on the yulong v2m, because I have a forceful turn style. But yeah corner cutting is nuts, it doesn't effect the twisting though...


----------



## AbsoRuud (May 17, 2019)

Fukuoka Kengo James said:


> so if we want to avoid getting corner twist on the yj yulong v2m, we have to adjust our turning style.
> will extreme angle corner cutting (over 45) cause corner twist?


I'm not sure everyone will get corner twists, I have a bad habit of doing the F' with my right index finger, I think that's causing it.


----------



## dudefaceguy (May 17, 2019)

Fukuoka Kengo James said:


> how often do you get corner twist on the yj yulong v2m? Is this issue making the solves in comps prone to get DNFs?


I am so slow that I have only gotten two corner twists ever: one on a very, very loose Guanglong, and one on the Yulong v2m. I was not doing anything noticeably unusual to the Yulong when the corner twisted - it was seemingly random, during a normal turn. I've tightened it, but it's still very easy to twist the corners by hand.

I also find that the Yulong catches too much for me. It doesn't stop my solve, but it throws me off and is annoying. Between the Kylin and the Yulong, I prefer the Kylin because it is so much smoother, even though it is slower.

Edit: I just tightened the Yulong some more, and it seems to help with the catching, while retaining its speed. I'll spend some more time with this cube, but it still doesnt feel great. I was hoping it could be my cheap "commuting main," so I don't have to worry if i drop it on the sidewalk and break it.


----------



## AbsoRuud (May 17, 2019)

dudefaceguy said:


> I am so slow that I have only gotten two corner twists ever: one on a very, very loose Guanglong, and one on the Yulong v2m. I was not doing anything noticeably unusual to the Yulong when the corner twisted - it was seemingly random, during a normal turn. I've tightened it, but it's still very easy to twist the corners by hand.
> 
> I also find that the Yulong catches too much for me. It doesn't stop my solve, but it throws me off and is annoying. Between the Kylin and the Yulong, I prefer the Kylin because it is so much smoother, even though it is slower.


I think I prefer the Kylin too. I did 50 solves on the Yulong today and there's just something about it. It's very heavy, but very fast. I dunno, it's a great cube, but there's just something off about it.


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (May 17, 2019)

AbsoRuud said:


> I think I prefer the Kylin too. I did 50 solves on the Yulong today and there's just something about it. It's very heavy, but very fast. I dunno, it's a great cube, but there's just something off about it.


Is the turning of the yuxin kylin v2m similar to the yuxin little magic m?


----------



## AbsoRuud (May 18, 2019)

Fukuoka Kengo James said:


> Is the turning of the yuxin kylin v2m similar to the yuxin little magic m?


They are not even a little similar. The YLM is very light and fast. The Kylin is heavier and slow. They're both very quiet though.


----------



## leven Williams (May 22, 2019)

AbsoRuud said:


> They are not even a little similar. The YLM is very light and fast. The Kylin is heavier and slow. They're both very quiet though.



I have the cubicle v2m and it's probably one of my gummiest cubes... *IT IS GUMMMMMY*


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Jun 18, 2019)

dudefaceguy said:


> I am so slow that I have only gotten two corner twists ever: one on a very, very loose Guanglong, and one on the Yulong v2m. I was not doing anything noticeably unusual to the Yulong when the corner twisted - it was seemingly random, during a normal turn. I've tightened it, but it's still very easy to twist the corners by hand.
> 
> I also find that the Yulong catches too much for me. It doesn't stop my solve, but it throws me off and is annoying. Between the Kylin and the Yulong, I prefer the Kylin because it is so much smoother, even though it is slower.
> 
> Edit: I just tightened the Yulong some more, and it seems to help with the catching, while retaining its speed. I'll spend some more time with this cube, but it still doesnt feel great. I was hoping it could be my cheap "commuting main," so I don't have to worry if i drop it on the sidewalk and break it.


Is the Yuxin kylin v2m similar to the mf3rs2m? Both of them are smooth, heavy and slow.


----------



## Tabe (Jun 18, 2019)

Not sure i'd call the Kylin v2m "heavy". It weighs basically the same as the 356x and only 4g more than the Air SM.


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Jun 19, 2019)

Tabe said:


> Not sure i'd call the Kylin v2m "heavy". It weighs basically the same as the 356x and only 4g more than the Air SM.


It is heavier than the yuxin little magic M.


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Jun 19, 2019)

Fukuoka Kengo James said:


> Is the Yuxin kylin v2m similar to the mf3rs2m? Both of them are smooth, heavy and slow.


I mean the feel of the Yuxin kylin v2M and the mf3rs2m.


----------



## Tabe (Jun 19, 2019)

Fukuoka Kengo James said:


> It is heavier than the yuxin little magic M.


"heavier than the little magic M" <> "heavy"

The Little Magic M is heavier than the Meilong 3x3. Does that make it heavy?


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Jun 19, 2019)

Tabe said:


> "heavier than the little magic M" <> "heavy"
> 
> The Little Magic M is heavier than the Meilong 3x3. Does that make it heavy?


Do you think that the rs3m is an upgrade from the mf3rs2m?


----------



## Tabe (Jun 19, 2019)

Fukuoka Kengo James said:


> Do you think that the rs3m is an upgrade from the mf3rs2m?


Absolutely. I use the RS3M as my main.


----------



## Cubingcubecuber (Jun 19, 2019)

Fukuoka Kengo James said:


> Do you think that the rs3m is an upgrade from the mf3rs2m?


No, I like the RS2M much better


----------



## Competition Cuber (Jun 19, 2019)

Fukuoka Kengo James said:


> Why? I have heard that the rs3m has better corner cutting than the rs2m.


Man, you are REALLY starting to get on my nerves. People like different cubes. Get over it.


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Jun 19, 2019)

Budget 3x3 comparison video


----------



## Wish Lin (Jun 27, 2019)

How about Meilong M?


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Jun 27, 2019)

Wish Lin said:


> How about Meilong M?


Should I add it into the poll choices?


----------



## Wish Lin (Jun 27, 2019)

Fukuoka Kengo James said:


> Should I add it into the poll choices?


I think so. I am sure someone will vote for it.


----------



## AbsoRuud (Jun 27, 2019)

Wish Lin said:


> I think so. I am sure someone will vote for it.


I did!


----------



## Wish Lin (Jun 27, 2019)

AbsoRuud said:


> I did!


That is quite clearly stated in your avatar.


----------



## NeptuneCuber (Jun 27, 2019)

I use a GTS3 M, but if I had a Little Magic, I would use that. I have used my friend's Little Magic and I loved it.


----------



## AbsoRuud (Jun 27, 2019)

Wish Lin said:


> That is quite clearly stated in your avatar.


Haha, yeah, that was before I magnetized it though.


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Jun 27, 2019)

AbsoRuud said:


> Haha, yeah, that was before I magnetized it though.


Is it your main?


----------



## AbsoRuud (Jun 27, 2019)

Fukuoka Kengo James said:


> Is it your main?


Yes, I would consider it my main, but I still have the YLM M as sort of my other main. And I enjoy the YuLong V2 M and the Kylin V2 M as well that I like.


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Jul 23, 2019)

Wish Lin said:


> How about Meilong M?





AbsoRuud said:


> I did!


----------



## Wish Lin (Jul 23, 2019)

AbsoRuud said:


> Yes, I would consider it my main, but I still have the YLM M as sort of my other main. And I enjoy the YuLong V2 M and the Kylin V2 M as well that I like.


I finally got a Meilong yesterday and.......

Oh my god! It’s now my backup main(beside my main tengyun)! Also, it’s as cheap as dirt here in Taiwan. It only costs $1.

$1!

Wutttttttttttt?

I only added some DMN and it is so good and light! If anyone sees this post but doesn’t have a Meilong, buy it!


----------



## AbsoRuud (Jul 23, 2019)

Wish Lin said:


> I finally got a Meilong yesterday and.......
> 
> Oh my god! It’s now my backup main(beside my main tengyun)! Also, it’s as cheap as dirt here in Taiwan. It only costs $1.
> 
> ...


I already have two.


----------



## Wish Lin (Jul 23, 2019)

AbsoRuud said:


> I already have two.


Oh, of course. I mean “Anyone who see this post”. Haha!!


----------



## AbsoRuud (Jul 23, 2019)

Yeah, I love this cube as well. I magnetized one and I am keeping the other one stock for now. I might get more. Looking to get the MeiLong 2 next. I already have the 4 and the 5. If I like the 2, then I will have MeiLong as my main for 2x2x2, 3x3x3 and 4x4x4.


----------



## ZebraCuber14 (Jul 23, 2019)

I have the little magic non magnetic and its my OH main and was my main for a few months at the start (before i knew if i liked cubing)


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Jul 23, 2019)

ZebraCuber14 said:


> I have the little magic non magnetic and its my OH main and was my main for a few months at the start (before i knew if i liked cubing)


What's your current 3x3 main?


----------



## Competition Cuber (Jul 23, 2019)

Fukuoka Kengo James said:


> What's your current 3x3 main?


Does that really have anything to do with the thread?


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Jul 24, 2019)

Competition Cuber said:


> Does that really have anything to do with the thread?


I'm just curious.


----------



## ZebraCuber14 (Jul 25, 2019)

Fukuoka Kengo James said:


> What's your current 3x3 main?


Valk power m


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Jul 30, 2019)

Wish Lin said:


> How about Meilong M?





AbsoRuud said:


> Yes, I would consider it my main, but I still have the YLM M as sort of my other main. And I enjoy the YuLong V2 M and the Kylin V2 M as well that I like.





AbsoRuud said:


> Yeah, I love this cube as well. I magnetized one and I am keeping the other one stock for now. I might get more. Looking to get the MeiLong 2 next. I already have the 4 and the 5. If I like the 2, then I will have MeiLong as my main for 2x2x2, 3x3x3 and 4x4x4.


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Aug 1, 2019)

Wish Lin said:


> I finally got a Meilong yesterday and.......
> 
> Oh my god! It’s now my backup main(beside my main tengyun)! Also, it’s as cheap as dirt here in Taiwan. It only costs $1.
> 
> ...


Will you magnetize your MeiLong 3x3?


----------



## Wish Lin (Aug 1, 2019)

Fukuoka Kengo James said:


> Will you magnetize your MeiLong 3x3?


Yup, and I will consider it as my backup main without doubt.

The magnets costs $4 though.


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Aug 1, 2019)

Wish Lin said:


> Yup, and I will consider it as my backup main without doubt.
> 
> The magnets costs $4 though.


The cube itself is even cheaper than the magnets?!


----------



## Wish Lin (Aug 1, 2019)

Fukuoka Kengo James said:


> The cube itself is even cheaper than the magnets?!


Yes! How in the world? The main reason is just the Meilong is soooooooo cheap here. A guy in Taiwan bought *520 Meilong 3x3s* to make mosaics.


----------



## AbsoRuud (Aug 1, 2019)

Wish Lin said:


> Yes! How in the world? The main reason is just the Meilong is soooooooo cheap here. A guy in Taiwan bought *520 Meilong 3x3s* to make mosaics.


I got my 4x2 N35 magnets off Aliexpress for 2 euros including shipping. They are a little strong though so I would recommend 4x1.5 N35 magnets instead, that should be the perfect strength.


----------



## Wish Lin (Aug 1, 2019)

AbsoRuud said:


> I got my 4x2 N35 magnets off Aliexpress for 2 euros including shipping. They are a little strong though so I would recommend 4x1.5 N35 magnets instead, that should be the perfect strength.


Thanks!


----------



## AbsoRuud (Aug 6, 2019)

Fukuoka Kengo James said:


> What about 4*2 magnets in edges and 4*1.5 in corners?


That would be realy bad.


----------



## AbsoRuud (Aug 7, 2019)

Fukuoka Kengo James said:


> Why?


You would have super insane strong inner layer magnets and relatively weak outer layer ones. Just don't do it that way.

I already think 4x1,5 N35s in the inner layer is a bit strong.


----------



## Lapse. (Aug 13, 2019)

I don't think 3x3 choice matters nowadays, you should focus more on cube maintenance because my friend's gan x feels pretty bad because he doesn't know how to properly lubricate and set up a cube.
Little magic is a solid cube though, my next choice would be the mf3 line


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Aug 20, 2019)

Fukuoka Kengo James said:


> 3x3 budget - MoYu MeiLong 3x3
> 3x3 great - Yuxin Little Magic M 3x3
> 3x3 expert - MoYu WeiLong GTS 3 M, MoYu WeiLong WR M, GAN 356 X


Should Yuxin Kylin v2 M or YJ YuLong v2 M be added to 3x3 budget?


----------



## GAN 356 X (Aug 20, 2019)

Fukuoka Kengo James said:


> Should Yuxin Kylin v2 M or YJ YuLong v2 M be added to 3x3 budget?


yj YuLong is great.


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Aug 20, 2019)

GAN 356 X said:


> yj YuLong is great.


What about Yuxin Kylin v2 M?


----------



## GAN 356 X (Aug 20, 2019)

Fukuoka Kengo James said:


> What about Yuxin Kylin v2 M?


I haven't tried it so I don't know. some say its better but others say its worse


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Aug 20, 2019)

Should YJ MGC and YJ MGC v2 be added to the poll choices?


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Aug 20, 2019)

Fukuoka Kengo James said:


> 3x3 budget - MoYu MeiLong 3x3
> 3x3 great - Yuxin Little Magic M 3x3
> 3x3 expert - MoYu WeiLong GTS 3 M, MoYu WeiLong WR M, GAN 356 X





GAN 356 X said:


> yj YuLong is great.


Should YJ YuLong v2 M be added to 3x3 budget? It is cheap and it is magnetic.


----------



## GAN 356 X (Aug 20, 2019)

Fukuoka Kengo James said:


> Should YJ YuLong v2 M be added to 3x3 budget? It is cheap and it is magnetic.


Yes


----------



## Cubingcubecuber (Aug 20, 2019)

Fukuoka Kengo James said:


> What about Yuxin Kylin v2 M?


Kylin is great


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Aug 21, 2019)

Fukuoka Kengo James said:


> Should YJ YuLong v2 M be added to 3x3 budget? It is cheap and it is magnetic.





GAN 356 X said:


> Yes





Fukuoka Kengo James said:


> Should YJ MGC and YJ MGC v2 be added to the poll choices?



added.


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Aug 26, 2019)

Why some cubers say that the YJ MGC v2 is good while some cubers say that it is very bad?


----------



## Cubingcubecuber (Aug 26, 2019)

Fukuoka Kengo James said:


> Why some cubers say that the YJ MGC v2 is good while some cubers say that it is very bad?


It would be okay, but it is very locky so it is bad


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Aug 27, 2019)

Cubingcubecuber said:


> It would be okay, but it is very locky so it is bad


What about YJ MGC v1?


----------



## Cubingcubecuber (Aug 27, 2019)

Fukuoka Kengo James said:


> What about YJ MGC v1?


I don’t know, it doesn’t come in stickerless so I don’t have one


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Aug 31, 2019)

AbsoRuud said:


> Yes, I would consider it my main, but I still have the YLM M as sort of my other main. And I enjoy the YuLong V2 M and the Kylin V2 M as well that I like.





Fukuoka Kengo James said:


> 3x3 budget - YJ YuLong v2 M
> 3x3 great - Yuxin Little Magic M 3x3
> 3x3 expert - MoYu WeiLong WR M, GAN 356 X


Should MoYu MeiLong 3x3/ MoYu MeiLong 3x3 M be added to 3x3 budget?


----------



## GAN 356 X (Aug 31, 2019)

Fukuoka Kengo James said:


> Should MoYu MeiLong 3x3/ MoYu MeiLong 3x3 M be added to 3x3 budget?


No. There are better ones out there like the Yulong, little magic, etc...


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Aug 31, 2019)

Fukuoka Kengo James said:


> Should MoYu MeiLong 3x3/ MoYu MeiLong 3x3 M be added to 3x3 budget?





GAN 356 X said:


> No. There are better ones out there like the Yulong, little magic, etc...


Since the meilong M need to be self-magnetized, it is hard to recommend it to beginners. But I am thinking of adding the meilong non-magnetic to 3x3 budget since it is so cheap. However, is it still good without magnets?


----------



## GAN 356 X (Aug 31, 2019)

Fukuoka Kengo James said:


> Since the meilong M need to be self-magnetized, it is hard to recommend it to beginners. But I am thinking of adding the meilong non-magnetic to 3x3 budget since it is so cheap. However, is it still good without magnets?


I havn't tried, but according to speedcubereview, it is similar to the warrior w, which in my opinion is pretty bad.


----------



## GAN 356 X (Aug 31, 2019)

Doesn't YJ MGC V1 and V2 fall more under budget highend?


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Aug 31, 2019)

GAN 356 X said:


> Doesn't YJ MGC V1 and V2 fall more under budget highend?


So do you think YJ MGC V1 or V2 should be added to somewhere on the list? But no one has voted for them in the poll yet.


Fukuoka Kengo James said:


> 3x3 budget - YJ YuLong v2 M
> 3x3 great - Yuxin Little Magic M 3x3
> 3x3 expert - MoYu WeiLong WR M, GAN 356 X


----------



## GAN 356 X (Aug 31, 2019)

Fukuoka Kengo James said:


> So do you think YJ MGC V1 or V2 should be added to somewhere on the list? But no one has voted for them in the poll yet.


No. What about the Moyu weilong gts2m? it is a high end cube for a low price and is endorsed by many top cubers


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Aug 31, 2019)

GAN 356 X said:


> No. What about the Moyu weilong gts2m? it is a high end cube for a low price and is endorsed by many top cubers


It is not cheap enough that it is hard to be called a budget cube. Also, it is a flagship 3x3.


----------



## GAN 356 X (Aug 31, 2019)

Fukuoka Kengo James said:


> It is not cheap enough that it is hard to be called a budget cube. Also, it is a flagship 3x3.


I meant for the 'great' section. It's only a little bit more expensive than the yj mgc v2 anyway.


Also, for the high end category, I think the Valk 3 ought to have a place there, as it is used by cubers all over the world, 
same with the Gan air sm.


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Aug 31, 2019)

GAN 356 X said:


> I meant for the 'great' section. It's only a little bit more expensive than the yj mgc v2 anyway.
> 
> 
> Also, for the high end category, I think the Valk 3 ought to have a place there, as it is used by cubers all over the world,
> same with the Gan air sm.


We should limit the number of puzzles to be recommended in each category to 2, since we don't want to see the list ending up with a bunch of puzzles. If those cheaper flagships are considered to be added to great, we will have so much cubes in great. There are yuxin Huang Long M, Valk 3 M, DaYan TengYun M, MoYu WeiLong GTS 2 M…
Also, isn't the yuxin little magic m 3x3 good enough to be put in great? It is the winner in the poll above.


Fukuoka Kengo James said:


> Speed Cubes Recommendation List
> 
> Budget - Dirt Cheap Cubes only
> Great - Pretty good and you won't have to sell your house
> ...


For expert 3x3, we will have to refer to the poll results here: https://www.speedsolving.com/threads/best-3x3-comparison.74896/


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Sep 16, 2019)

GAN 356 X said:


> I havn't tried, but according to speedcubereview, it is similar to the warrior w, which in my opinion is pretty bad.


From what I have heard, meilong corner cuts better than the warrior w.


----------



## GAN 356 X (Sep 16, 2019)

Fukuoka Kengo James said:


> From what I have heard, meilong corner cuts better than the warrior w.


Anything can corner cut better than the warrior w


----------



## Deleted member 51076 (Sep 16, 2019)

GAN 356 X said:


> Anything can corner cut better than the warrior w



You really need to turn a few more budget 3x3s because many puzzles corner cut worse than a Warrior W,


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Sep 16, 2019)

GAN 356 X said:


> Anything can corner cut better than the warrior w





Dr. Lube said:


> You really need to turn a few more budget 3x3s because many puzzles corner cut worse than a Warrior W,


It's true that 3x3s which corner cut worse than the Warrior W exist, but it doesn't mean that the Warrior W corner cuts well.


----------



## Deleted member 51076 (Sep 16, 2019)

Fukuoka Kengo James said:


> It's true that 3x3s which corner cut worse than the Warrior W exist, but it doesn't mean that the Warrior W corner cuts well.



Now was that so difficult? That's a much friendlier reply than you one you deleted. Well done you!


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Sep 17, 2019)

Should cyclone boys feijue M and gan 356 R be added to the poll choices?


----------

